# 난 & 나는



## Amirali1383koohi

Hi 
What is the diffrenece between 난 & 나는 ?


----------



## pcy0308

Hello Amirali1383koohi,
"난" is an abbreviated, shortened form of "나는", so they mean the same thing, an informal way of referring to I, myself. Hope this helps.


----------



## Amirali1383koohi

Thank you for your help


----------

